# Parabolic Reflectors



## Cigarman (Jul 21, 2007)

So I see a lot of people with custom lights that have somehow sourced a really nice rhodium reflector for their personal spotlight to make a better beam focus. One thing I want to know is WHERE does one get one of those super awesome reflectors? I realize there are a couple places like Melles-Griot that make them for ungodly money but are they the only one? I was thinking of perhaps modding one of my HID's with a better reflector but find myself looking endlessly across the net for a supplier...:sigh: Even just a list of companies would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## will (Jul 21, 2007)

The reflectors I have purchased in the past were from the Sandwich Shoppe, listed in CPF Marketplace.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm also very interested in this for my newest hotwire build. I just got a FM D/A Mag reflector (thanks, hburner! :wave: ), and the bulb opening is TINY, only good for Magmods. I'm thinking of a 3-4" reflector with a 3/4" bulb opening.


----------



## Cigarman (Jul 21, 2007)

I was thinking of something just a weee bit bigger than a mag reflector. Something that would fit in a thor or sams club. I have seen a couple optics grade ones but they are close to $500 or more. I'd be rather nervous trying to anchor the bulb socket to the thing and not make scratchies all over that nice electroformed surface.


----------



## DonShock (Jul 21, 2007)

You might look at these reflectors to see if they'll work for your purposes.
140mm - $65
170mm - $80
240mm - $95


----------



## FirstDsent (Jul 23, 2007)

I searched for Ra's thread HERE where he describes the HID he built. He cut down the reflector from a BMW HID headlamp. He said it was a rectangular one with a round parabolic base. He gives the part number in his thread. See THIS post.

Bernie


----------



## Cigarman (Jul 23, 2007)

Heh now to find a convenient junk yard.


----------



## RadarGreg (Jul 24, 2007)

I've got a mirrored parabolic reflector I've been dragging around for years. It is about three feet across and was used to measure cloud height. The wife has been after me to get rid of it, but I just can't help thinking it might be somehow useful. I don't think it would be useful for a flashlight mod as the mirror is quite big...and heavy.


----------



## rufusdufus (Jul 24, 2007)

Try Surplus Shed.
They have 144mm and 89mm.
In the past they have had 244mm.


----------



## rufusdufus (Jul 24, 2007)

RadarGreg said:


> I've got a mirrored parabolic reflector I've been dragging around for years. It is about three feet across and was used to measure cloud height. The wife has been after me to get rid of it, but I just can't help thinking it might be somehow useful. I don't think it would be useful for a flashlight mod as the mirror is quite big...and heavy.


Post a picture please.


----------



## Cigarman (Jul 24, 2007)

No kidding, thats a wild size reflector! I think it might need a biiiig lamp to make it do its thing big style.


----------



## bombelman (Jul 25, 2007)

I would really like to see this reflector get used !!


----------



## RadarGreg (Jul 25, 2007)

rufusdufus said:


> Post a picture please.



I'll drag it out of the box tonight and get some pictures posted. It really is a monster and I've been trying to think of a useful purpose for it as I'd hate to just throw it away. Stand by for pictures!:thumbsup:


----------



## bombelman (Jul 25, 2007)

Or just ship it to Rotterdam


----------



## RadarGreg (Jul 25, 2007)

Photo, as promised. It was a pain to photograph as it kept reflecting everything.


----------



## Cigarman (Jul 25, 2007)

oo:oo:oo:

Whoa nelly! 

Now thats a freakin reflector! Shame you're not closer to the states I'd snap that thing up just for giggles! It sure does make me wonder what I could do with such a creature. 


Yeah I guess it would be a little awkward to haul around for a spotlight hehe.


----------



## Ra (Jul 25, 2007)

FirstDsent said:


> I searched for Ra's thread HERE where he describes the HID he built. He cut down the reflector from a BMW HID headlamp. He said it was a rectangular one with a round parabolic base. He gives the part number in his thread. See THIS post.
> 
> Bernie




Sorry Bernie, but the CP-X960 is not a BMW !! Its a digital projector..
Those projectors use super high pressure bulbs with highly durable and efficient dichroic reflectors. But those reflectors are quite small, the 48mm clear aperture (circular aperture) I made for my mini-HID is about the max size you can obtain from a X960 bulb..


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## chesterqw (Jul 27, 2007)

can you imagine a soli AAA with a SBHM(super big head mod) with the stock bulb and that reflector?


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, I tried out the Surplus Shed and initially purchased a 88.9mm reflector from them but when the package got here today I was in for a surprise. It was the larger model (140mm?) for the same price that Melles Griot sells for $300! :rock:Boy I tell ya, $50 sure goes a long way some times! Now I guess I'll try modding the sam's club to make it fit in there. Should make a nice laser cannon. oo: Guess I'll have to check back with them for the smaller ones later on if they ever get any more in stock.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 4, 2007)

Cigarman said:


> Well, I tried out the Surplus Shed and initially purchased a 88.9mm reflector from them but when the package got here today I was in for a surprise. It was the larger model (140mm?) for the same price that Melles Griot sells for $300! :rock:Boy I tell ya, $50 sure goes a long way some times! Now I guess I'll try modding the sam's club to make it fit in there. Should make a nice laser cannon. oo: Guess I'll have to check back with them for the smaller ones later on if they ever get any more in stock.


I just recently ordered the same thing you did, but they emailed me to ask if they could substitute the larger ellipsoidal reflector. Does that work pretty much the same as a parabolic one? What's the difference between the two (besides size)?


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 5, 2007)

No it doesnt. The ellipsoidal ones will make a wide spread beam according to literature I found. At first glance it would seem to be OK but they make a big diffuse projection. I'd see if you can convince them to give you what you ordered since this is starting to reek of bait and switch-ish goings on. I can appreciate the low prices but they need to update their webpage with some promptness to show current offerings and not something that has sold out.


----------



## LukeA (Aug 5, 2007)

The theory behind behind elliptical and parabolic reflectors is very different. Parabolic reflectors focus all the light emanating from their focuses in parallel rays. Elliptical reflectors focus all their light from one of the ellipse's focuses to the other. A focusing lens would then be necessary to get a collimated ebam.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh, crud. I guess I'll be emailing Surplus Shed soon.


----------



## OddOne (Aug 9, 2007)

One of my pets:







6" dia. ellipsoidal faceted aluminum reflector from a theatrical/stage light. Cost me about $70.

oO


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 9, 2007)

OddOne said:


> One of my pets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Radar Greg's would eat that for lunch!


----------



## OddOne (Aug 9, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Radar Greg's would eat that for lunch!



Yep, sure would. But then again my precioussss is a wee bit more portable than Greg's. :laughing: :candle: 

oO


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm thinking I'll keep the ellipsoidal reflector that came in yesterday, because with the proper focus, it could get a lot of output into the ellipse's other focal point. That might be ideal for a firestarter.


----------



## RadarGreg (Aug 9, 2007)

OddOne said:


> Yep, sure would. But then again my precioussss is a wee bit more portable than Greg's. :laughing: :candle:
> 
> oO



True, but with a strong back and bright day, I could probably burn through a forest like a laser with the big reflector. The dish is actually part of an old system the FAA used to measure cloud height. We had to be extremely careful when performing services and maintenance on the equipment during daytime as you could blind yourself or even catch clothing in fire.


----------



## LukeA (Aug 15, 2007)

How about these?


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 15, 2007)

They are tempting. I just wish they came in 9" and smaller sizes. I did find a company called Optiforms which does electroformed reflectors but I didnt find a site to actually *purchase* their wares directly. It would be cool to not have to pull hair out to find a nice snazzy reflector for less than fort knoxx prices.


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 12, 2007)

RadarGreg said:


> True, but with a strong back and bright day, I could probably burn through a forest like a laser with the big reflector. The dish is actually part of an old system the FAA used to measure cloud height. We had to be extremely careful when performing services and maintenance on the equipment during daytime as you could blind yourself or even catch clothing in fire.



RadarGreg, if you have a few moments to spare, can i ask you try something ? can you take a LED flashlight and shine it into the center of that parabolic for me? (kinda like a reverse fired Pelican 2020 recoil LED). I want to see a beamshot on a wall from this...

cheers!


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Oct 22, 2007)

I just noticed that Edmund Scientifics has 12", 18", and 24" parabolic reflectors, for $30, $42, and $60, respectively.

http://scientificsonline.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_3053875


----------



## RadarGreg (Oct 22, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> RadarGreg, if you have a few moments to spare, can i ask you try something ? can you take a LED flashlight and shine it into the center of that parabolic for me? (kinda like a reverse fired Pelican 2020 recoil LED). I want to see a beamshot on a wall from this...
> 
> cheers!



Sorry I didn't notice the new responses. I'll try to get a shot this week and post the pics. Thanks,


----------

